# Sad, lost another friend tonight



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Feel so bad for the kids. We have 2 cute little dogs. Sad to say we have to put our little Zoe down tonight. She's 9 and likely would have died in the next day or 2 from cancer. She was suffering real bad. My wife took her to vet for what we thought was a bladder infection. 
My son, a tough but loving and a dream of a 16 yr old son, would let the dogs sleep with him. I feel so bad for my boy. He's such a happy go lucky kid. I hate to see him so broken hearted.
Been a tough 5 years my dad, my mom, now one of our dogs. Lost my best friend 10 years ago to a drunk driver..
My daughter is crying with my wife.
Great companion dog. Never been a problem.
Other dog looks lost without his buddy.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is tough to lose a good dog.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

That is tough, those critters become family, and it is hard to part with them.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

My condolences our pets become just as beloved and part of our families time heals the hurt and you'll be left with great memories of the times spent together


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers for you JD. Dogs do nothing but love their best friend, it's so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

So sorry for you loss, they are a big part of our lives and leave an even bigger empty place when they're gone.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers are with you. Always tough to lose a good friend.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What is it about dogs? They're always happy to see you. They forgive you when you don't give love back. They watch over us. They make a house feel like a home. 
I wish they could live longer...


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Loss of 4-legged buddies are some of the hardest losses because dogs naturally exude the qualities of a true friend. They are loyal, honest, understanding, can read YOUR pains and happiness and react accordingly. They didn't get the moniker "man's best friend" by some slick ad campaign...each and every one of the earns the title. Hate to hear it for you JD.

73, Mark


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My dogs, cats and horses are a major part of my family.

Ladyrose, the first horse I bought, is 32 years old, getting frail, trouble keeping weight on, arthritis pretty bad. Rode her over 12,000 miles, then handed her off to my daughter. She's a short timer.

Casey, my 18 year old chihuahua, is going blind, has trachea collapse, weak kidneys. Short timer also.

Bootsie, my 14 year old cat, was hit twice by cars, but survived with a broken pelvis. 14 is old for a country cat.

One of the things I learned along the way is: All relationships end painfully. If it doesn't hurt when the relationship ends, there was no relation and I didn't care. The more I care, the more it hurts.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grief is the price you pay for love.
Such a neat dog. When you come home she would run around on the family room floor in circles at top speed, then jump on the top of the couch backrest and give a sharp bark, all the while wagging her tail. It always made us laugh.
Really sad to see that end after 9+!years...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can you believe this? 
So we put our female dog down a few weeks ago. Family just getting over the sadness. Now the other remaining dog we had left wanders over to neighbors house and gets mauled by their 2 German shepherds. 
He's at the vet and needs thousands in surgery to save him. Has 18 pencil sized puncture wounds and a 4" gash on his neck. Even if we spend the money, he could die from infection or internal bleeding.

Looks like we're going to be euthanizing our second dog in 3 weeks time.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy crap! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

So sorry to hear this JD.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh that sucks big time. So sorry to hear it JD


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Im reminded of the old saying "better in the barn than in the house" which is of little comfort when the critters ARE part of the family...not to mention your other losses which were "in the house". Sure am sorry on your behalf!!
Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My neighbors dogs are vicious killers.

After being attacked and bitten by a German shepherd as a 10 year old about 40 years ago, I know the damage they can do. I received 3 bites and took 58 stitches. The same dog attacked and killed my neighbors boxer and attacked & bit a repairman on the chest giving him 80 stitches. Finally the dog catcher took that miserable POS away and euthanized it.

My neighbors dogs will eventually bite a person and they will be sued.

Vet said our little guy was like a person who had been stabbed and slashed with a knife over 20 times.

We euthanized him about 5PM. I just brought him home and dug a grave next to his best buddy.

They are together once again.

Great little dogs. Kids are broken hearted once again.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel your pain JD, BTDT more than I care to remember!

The saddest part of this last episode is that those 2 German Shepherds could have been just as caring and loving as your dogs, given a caring environment! I blame the owners, not the dogs!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I feel your pain JD, BTDT more than I care to remember!
> 
> The saddest part of this last episode is that those 2 German Shepherds could have been just as caring and loving as your dogs, given a caring environment! I blame the owners, not the dogs!


I'm in a difficult spot. My neighbors daughter is friends with our daughter. I do business with their parents. I cant just go over there and cause a ruckus.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

On one hand, they sell quietners for the lead dispensers (choose something like.22 subsonics NOT the 50-eargensplittenloudenboomer!!! ) If critters come onto my property and kill my stuff, I hunt it down and kill it back. On the other hand, (it's a shame that it happened) but if your dog wandered over into THEIR territory, I would chalk it up. As long as their dogs aren't going to your place, then they are (at-least) minimally behaved? My border collies are "harmless"...but if a neighbor's cat were to get within the "hot zone", they turn "vicious".

73, Mark


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Had a case within 10 miles of my place, where the dogs attacked a jogger on the road (50 something old guy), jogger died. They tried the husband and wife (hubby was out of town when this happened), they both are in jail today, for quite a while.

Sorry for your lost, appears you are in a 'difficult' situation to say the least, with the friendship / business involvement. Good Luck.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is our little Oscar in happier times.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss JD. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry for the loss of your friend and companion JD. That pain and heartache is all too fresh for us. May God Bless you and yours.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just now finding out the same 2 dogs attacked the neighbors dog on the other side of their property about a year ago. It was a bigger dog, so it survived, after about $1,500 in surgery.


----------

